# MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring.



## dubwerx (Dec 22, 2004)

*MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring -IT LIVES!*

I own VW/Audi servive and performance shop in Cincinnati, OH. One of our technicians has a 2001 Golf that has been modified quite a bit, including GT28 kit. Cininnati weather can be bad and the car currently has some traction issues so more grip is needed! Here is the recipient car...








We picked up a whole 2001 Audi TT roadster. We parted the whole car and saved EVERYTHING! We had heard mixed reviews as to how well the rear floor pan would work but we decided to try it before spending more money on R32 parts. Here's a few pics of our donor car...
























So far the TT pan seems like it's going to work as well as any other. Since out donor car was a roadster, there are no brackets for rear seats so we may have to get creative there. Other that that, we had to cut some access holes to get the rocker welded in right, and we left the cars original rear wheel arches and are going to shorten them as it seemed easier. The pan is almost an oem weld-in. Here are some pan pics.
























For the wiring, I removed the haldex wiring, the steerin angle sensor and wiring, and the whole ABS system including the accelerometers, wheel speed sensors, etc.
























I'll post more pics as we get stuff done. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Ryan




_Modified by dubwerx at 5:40 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (dubwerx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (PowerDubs)*

Oh yeah, that looks like fun








Do you need all of the wheel speed sensors, duosensor, steering angle sensor etc. for the haldex to function properly?


----------



## dubwerx (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (RipCity Euros)*

As far as I can tell, you have to have ALL of the ABS system from a haldex car since the Haldex needs to know not only wheel speed but also the signals from the 3 accelerometers which are part of the ABS system and also the steering angle sensor which is not part of the ABS system but gets spliced into the CAN-BUS. When everything is installed properly, the Haldex ECU will communicate via the CAN-BUS with the engine ECU, ABS ECU, and steering angle sensor.
Here are some updated pics, the floor pan is almost done.
































Ryan


----------



## dubwerx (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (dubwerx)*

More pics!
































Ryan


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (dubwerx)*

nicely done


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (NVmyVW)*

wow.. looks like the tt floorpan works perfect.. and matches up with the back of the MKIV tail just fine..
good work.. and thanks for sharing










_Modified by transient_analysis at 11:47 AM 1-10-2009_


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (transient_analysis)*

fantastic work


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

damn, thats a lot of wiring. Looks like a great start.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (fatdubs fatman)*

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif America should have had 1.8T's with Haldex from the beginning.


----------



## Vboulderer (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (DHill)*

Nice work.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This is gonna be fun!!!























Nice work! keep it up!


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

Looks like tons of fun. I wonder what differences there are between the GTI and Jetta floor pans, if any... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (IFIWASINMYVW)*

Looking good love to see people taking on this kind of stuff. Keep us updated want to see how it all pans out.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_Looks like tons of fun. I wonder what differences there are between the GTI and Jetta floor pans, if any... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









about 8" of missing metal on the gti pan...it has to be extended out to fill in the jetta trunk...other than that fits right in...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (dubwerx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_
about 8" of missing metal on the gti pan...it has to be extended out to fill in the jetta trunk...other than that fits right in...










That's what I wouldve guessed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_

That's what I wouldve guessed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


although im going to tie my rear haldex into my cage so i dont have to swap out the pan....just going to tie it into the entire car!


----------



## dubwerx (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (dubwerx)*

Sorry I've been slacking on the updates. here's a few pics, we're getting close!
We had some lower than desired leakdown numbers so we opted for a minor overhaul using some stuff we had lying around. We had 3 good AMU pistons and 4 rods. We bought one brand new AMU piston, new rings and bearings for the block. For those who don't know, the AMU stuff is a bit beefier with a 20mm wrist pin, more area above the top compression ring and lower compression. Here are 2 pics showing the AWP and AMU stuff.
AWP wrist pin journal...








AWP piston...








AMU wrist pin journal...








AMU piston...








New stuff installed...








We also installed an AEB large port cylinder head that we had and did the usual gaskets, seals, and new timing belt and waterpump while we were in there. This was then mated up to the stock TT 6-spd O2M gearbox and transfer case and tossed into the golf....








While we really wanted to swap in a GT2871, the opportunity on this used disco potato was too good to pass up so it was added to the mix. Brandon is trying some tricks to make sure his manifold to turbo bolts don't come loose with the ATP manifold.








We took some pics and measurements of where the center support bearing had to be before removing the brackets from the TT. Here they are tacked into the Golf body...








Many people said certain TT parts would not work. We may be one of the few who has used the TT floor and are probably the only one to use the gas tank with minor mods. The center driveshaft on the other hand, is not going to work. When measuring the wheelbase of the TT and golf, the TT is definitely shorter by a few inches in the floorpan area right behind the front seats but ahead of the rear seat pan which we used. We'll need to either source an R32 shaft or modify this one.








Brandon and Chuck worked for awhile on his downpipe to get it to fit around the transfer box...








I have begun the wiring mess that hopefully will end up in an electronically happy car. Here is a pic of the Golf's ABS harness before I began splicing. This 2001 Golf used a version of ABS that was significantly different so I removed the whole system!








Installing the TT ABS and Haldex system is not for the faint of heart. It is one of the most challenging and tedious wiring tasks I've performed to date. These pics won't really show but it's a lot of work. Ths ABS harness was removed from the TT intact and has been very carefully installed into the Golf as if the factory installed it. I have carefully removed 99% of the golf's old system and run the TT wiring in it's stock location. If this pic looks normal, that's a good sign!








Not too much longer now, maybe a month or two. Main tasks remaining are to make the driveashaft and finish the exhaust. Then with a bit of wiring and finishing in the engine bay we should be running!
Ryan



_Modified by dubwerx at 8:40 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (dubwerx)*

AWESOME work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vboulderer (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (RipCity Euros)*

nice work. I'm actually going to be attempting a similar project (mk3). so any and all details are a major asset to me. especially the wiring.







so keep us posted! 
and again... nice progress.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (Vboulderer)*

wow...sweetness .
more photos....


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (jetta9103)*

nicely done guys, Must be soo much easier with the right tools. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubwerx (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (dubwerx)*

UPDATES!
There are so many facets to this project it's hard to keep them all straight! Brandon has decided to use the TT 225 intake manifold, it would make the intercooler plumbing a little cleaner. The gt2860 has a 3" inlet which makes the turbo inlet pipe all 3", nice and clean! Here's a pic..








On the driveshaft, the TT shaft was a bit too short and after getting some quotes for custom driveshafts we looked and were able to find an OEM R32 driveshaft which should be on it's way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif After that's in, Brandon will be able to work on his exhaust system.
I have managed to finish the majority of the wiring which was a monumental undertaking! As a quick recap, we removed the entire wiring harness from the TT donor car and then unstrung the bits we needed which included the complete ABS system and Haldex wiring. After the harness was separated and all wires were identified, it had to be carefully installed into the Golf and integrated with the Golf's existing wiring harness. Some of it is straight forward like hooking up powers and grounds. Other integration includes wiring into the diagnostic circuit so VAG-COM can scan all ECU's, splicing into the car's CAN-BUS system which is a data communication circuit so that all ECU's can communicate, adding in a "brake light disable" relay for the ABS, adding in all 3 accelerometers, adding in the steering angle sensor and it's wiring, adding in the ESP button, misc wires for brake light and parking brake circuits, instrument panel lights, and probably a few more I can't think of right now. Although this is a hard thing to document, here are a few pics just to give an idea.
Here are two of the accelerometers that get mounted under the dash...








Here is a relay that was added for the TT's Mark 20 IE ABS/ESP braking system. Even though the Golf never had this relay, it fits right into the relay board perfectly.








Here is a sample of a printout from the Ebahn Bentley manual on CD for the 2001 TT. There were about a dozen pages neede for the ABS and Haldex to identify all of the wiring. 








Whenever possible, I try to make the wiring as OEM as possible. Sometimes it works out real nice this this power wire that I pulled out from the TT intact and it just snaps into the Golf's fuse box and I added fuse #31 so any future troubleshooting will be possible with oem diagrams and fuse locations. 








Here is the same wire plugged directly in. Other connections like the one in the background, I used butt connectors which are fine for under the dash work.








Here is a pic of VAG-COM scanning the Haldex. We are also able to now scan the TT ABS and engine computer. The steering angle sensor needs an adaptation procedure and then the ABS should be all ready to go!








So we're real close! Just waiting on the drivehsaft, need to tidy up the engine bay, finish the exhaust and a handful of misc tasks and it should be on the road!
Ryan


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

very nice!!


----------



## Dockmaster (May 6, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (dubwerx)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I sent you an email!


----------



## dubwerx (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring -IT LIVES! (dubwerx)*

It lives! The R32 driveshaft was a bolt up, we tossed in a immo-deactive ECU and fired it up. Apparantly, to use oem haldex the engine ECU doesn't matter or need to be coded specifically. Brandon did his first AWD burnout in the gravel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We need to finish up quite a few loose ends before it will be roadworthy but here are some more pics...
Here's where we installe the diverter valve








Downpipe squeezed in there...








The stuff up front...








Stock TT exhaust tossed in for now to get it running...








Dual exhaust smoke!









Ryan


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring -IT LIVES! (dubwerx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to see you guys got her up and running i wiil be doing pretty much the same swap except im using the r32 rear stuff and TT parts up front


----------



## how much is 5 plus 2 (Mar 19, 2007)

nice work.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring -IT LIVES! (Dubstuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubstuning* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to see you guys got her up and running i wiil be doing pretty much the same swap except im using the r32 rear stuff and TT parts up front 
 
Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its ALOT of work and time to do this swap .I was planning this on my old mkiv GLI then I got rid of it .
I have this exact swap as quoted with 90 % of the parts including a fully prepped rear floor pan like shown below with complete gas tank out of R-32 for anyone looking to do this swap . pm me if your interested .







Bob.G


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring. (jetta9103)*

This car sucks!!! Sooo slow!!! 








-ian


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring -IT LIVES! (dubwerx)*



dubwerx said:


> Apparantly, to use oem haldex the engine ECU doesn't matter or need to be coded specifically. Brandon did his first AWD burnout in the gravel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif QUOTE]
> So do you think if the complete haldex and abs system was cut out and installed like yours that it would work no matter what motor or car it was in? Or are there some functions it needs to see from the ecu?


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: MK4 Haldex swap using TT parts and oem wiring -IT LIVES! (orangea2vr6)*

x2


----------



## craby1925 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ya, well the cool thing about haladex, is that it should be plug and play. (In theory) The haladex is simple because it reads other computers And decides what it is going to do with the rear wheels. Haladex works by always buasing front wheels with power, than pulling it off to the rear until (I believe) its split 50/50.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Desjardins67 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey man does the 2001 Audi TT Quattro the same as the haldex? An also did you just use the ecu an wiring harness from the Audi or just tie the abs sensor in to the original harness? Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masonitus (Apr 6, 2016)

*My own project*

@PMdubwerx

Hey man, I am new to vw ownership and forums in general, but I have sources a wrecked tt and will be attempting to part it out and embark on a Four door haldex 1.8t project of my own. The recipient car still needs sourcing, but we have plans for a gt35r turbo upgrade, all Milled internals, and toggles for the abs and traction control, but effectively oem wiring as well. We are calling it the R18 Golf project, and it is a challenge of sorts as the car has to last 8 years - bear in mind it will probably only be summer driven here in Canada. As for some context, I also work at a vw family tuning shop and home of eurodyne. I have plenty of support in the labour as well as dyno usage, but none of us have done this kind of conversion. Do you have any advice for me? I would be more than happy for any and all info you can offer. We are aiming for 320 whp. Right now, biggest problem is car sourcing, as it is a budget build, and our mk4 golfs here in Canada have been destroyed by snow. I was hoping to get a good 1.9tdi or 2.0l with a nice body as it will be getting the tt 1.8t anyways. I would like to pay less Han $2000 for it as well. I don't think that is too much to ask. Anyways, any response is welcome!

Cheers,

Masonitus


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I think I am the only one that has done this swap in Ottawa


----------

